# The most severe persecution in China's modern history



## StriperAddict (Mar 26, 2009)

Consider the petition at the end...

<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #ccc 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 13px; BORDER-LEFT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=640 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>


</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2> 
*DAY 50: Gao Zhisheng Held Hostage*​





Christian human rights attorney Gao Zhisheng, has now been missing 50 days, and there is increasing concern for his life. He was last seen being hauled away from his home by more than a dozen police officers on February 4. Reports from inside China indicate he is undergoing brutal torture.

The situation is critical, and with each day that passes, Gao Zhisheng's life hangs in the balance.

Because of Gao's work defending house church Christians and others persecuted in China, the Chinese government wants to silence his voice. ChinaAid president, Bob Fu calls Gao's torture "the most severe persecution in China's modern history." Gao's wife and two children, who have also been abused and tormented by the police, escaped to the U.S. less than two weeks ago. His family is afraid that authorities, furious at their escape, are taking revenge on Gao.

ChinaAid and The Voice of the Martyrs, together with Gao Zhisheng's wife and children, call on all Christians and those who value human dignity and justice to speak out on Gao Zhisheng's behalf by signing a petition to free Gao.

*» Sign the petition at www.FreeGao.com*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hope everything turns out ok for Gao.  Signed the petition.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks,Walt - China's a rough place for Christians.We only "think" we know a little about persecution.

I signed the petition - I'll pray the man gets out of there alive to be back with his family.I can only imagine how they must be feeling.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 2, 2009)

*Update....*

Government Responds with Deafening Silence





The silence from the highest levels of the Chinese government regarding Gao Zhisheng's kidnapping is deafening. Christian human rights attorney Gao Zhisheng has now been missing 57 days. When one brave reporter asked the Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson about Gao, "the official paled and was visibly shaken," according to a Western journalist who was an eyewitness.
Gao Zhisheng was last seen being hauled away from his home in Shaanxi province by more than a dozen police officers on February 4. According to ChinaAid sources, Gao is being severely tortured. Because Gao fearlessly cried out to the free world, revealing the abuses of the Chinese government against house church Christians and others persecuted in China, Chinese authorities want to silence his voice. Now, you can speak out on his behalf.
Gao Zhisheng's wife and children, who have also been abused and tormented by Chinese authorities, escaped to the U.S. three weeks ago. They are grateful for the more than 36,000 who are speaking out by signing the petition and sending e-mails, but more help is needed. Will you partner with us to obtain 100,000 signatures and continue to bombard Chinese government, businesses and media with e-mails calling for Gao's release? Please forward this e-mail to friends and family and encourage them to sign the petition.
Lend your voice to sustain the outcry for Gao Zhisheng's release. Go to www.FreeGao.com to: continue to send e-mails to officials - new e-mails are posted regularly. Make a contribution online. Help us continue to press for Gao's release -- by sustaining this cry for justice.
*» Go to www.FreeGao.com now.*​


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 4, 2009)

I also signed the petition and I will keep this Man and his family in my Prayers.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 19, 2009)

*Bump*

Update...  the news is still not good.  Please pray, and please sign the petition...
________________________________

<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #ccc 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 13px; BORDER-LEFT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=640 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DAY 102: Video Launched to Expose Torture of Christian Attorney Gao Zhisheng*​

On September 12, 2007, Christian human rights attorney Gao Zhisheng wrote an open letter to the U.S. Congress exposing the brutality of the Communist Party, including the persecution of house church Christians.
Soon after, Gao was kidnapped by Chinese government authorities and tortured for 58 days. Officials threatened to kill him if he ever exposed the details of his torture. Gao Zhisheng refused to be intimidated into silence -- he continued to speak out about human rights abuses by China's ruling Party. Determined to silence him, government officials kidnapped him again on February 4, 2009.
*Gao Zhisheng has now been missing for more than 100 days. He was last seen being hauled away by Chinese officials.*
Gao Zhisheng risked everything to challenge the dark system of communism -- he dared to speak the truth. Now, his very life threatens to unmask the distorted inner reality of the Chinese government to the world.
Today ChinaAid and The Voice of the Martyrs join in launching a video exposing the torture Gao suffered in 2007. According to reports from inside China, he is likely experiencing the same treatment--or worse--now. View video now.
This video, an account of 58 days of torture in Gao's own words, is an indictment of the true nature of Communist Party leaders, who commit these atrocities with their left hands, while their right hands are extended to the free world in a show of friendship and economic partnership.
Gao said to his wife that if he should be persecuted for speaking the truth, he believed that people of justice throughout the world would stand with him.
Please forward this e-mail to family and friends, asking them to view the video, sign the petition and send e-mails to government officials at FreeGao.com. Thank you for your prayers and action on behalf of Gao Zhisheng.
*» View the video and sign the petition at FreeGao.com*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>
This online offer is being presented by ChinaAid and The Voice of the Martyrs. For additional information, you may contact us by clicking here or calling at 888-889-7757. To view our privacy policy, click here.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

